# Finally scanned in some of the National photos....



## Erica (Dec 7, 2009)

So I'm just a little behind with these, and I left a few out as I just got tired of scanning

But it was another good year, and I was proud of the kids....

11 of the 13 I took were either National Champions or Res. natioanl Champions, and the other two were top tens....

Had six finish their HOF this year, and Clementine was national Res. High Point 8-12 and I was Ammy High Point halter

Won't be too much longer before it's time to get started for next year, right now all my horses are out fuzzy, dirty and just being horses....

So a few pictures...

*WallStreet Illusions Ballerina HOF *- 5yr old 35.5" AMHR/ASPC mare

2x National Champion and HOF 2009












and here is Clementine and one of her closest horse show buddies Kelsey Vann.....they got first and second in the youth sr. over mare class






*Erica's Jesse James of WallStreet HOF* - 5yr old AMHR/ASPC gelding

National Champion and Res. natioanl Champion 09, just halter this year...

Multi National Champion and National Grand Champion 07/08






*Erica's Taking My Turn *- yearling gelding

2x National Champion, 2x Res. National Champion 2009











*Erica's Tanquery of WF HOF* - two year old under gelding

National Champion and Res. National champion 09

National Champion and Res. National champion 08











*Erica's Full Throttle* - yearling colt

National Champion and Res. national Champion 2009

Res. National Champion 08






*Aloha Acres Amirs Kamilah *- yearling under filly

National Champion 09 and 2x Top Three






*Erica's Knock U Out* - yearling under colt

National top Five/Ten






*Erica's Total KnockOut HOF* - two year old under stallion

Res. national Champion 09

2x National Champion 08






*Wall Street Rock E Rock On* - 6yr old AMHR/ASPC stallion

Res. National Champion and Congress Res.Champion 09






*Cross Country Some N To Talk About HOF* - two year old filly

2x Res. National Champion 2009

National Champion 08


----------



## Erica (Dec 7, 2009)

Erica's Rockn' in the Free World - weanling AMHR/ASPC colt






Erica's Big City Gamblin Man HOF - 3yr old gelding

National Champion 2009

5x Natioanl Champion 08/07

*now with the Roberts in the Northwest!






Erica's Taking on Heirs - two year old stallion

Multi National Top Five/Ten

National Champion 08

realized I didn't order a pic of him this year....so last years...






LTD Magic Jumper HOF- clems gelding she has leased from Lisa and Haley. Poor Jumper got pulled out of pasture middle of July from MO and shipped to AR, qualifed for Nationals and him and Clem did wonderful together. They showed togehter in Showmanship(3rd), Hunter(2nd), Jumper(3rd), Versitility (6), WCP(6), Roadster(8).....most of these were first time ever for Clementime. Can't wait for them to get a little more practice and confidence together...as they make a great team.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats on all your wins!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your wins.

They are all beautiful.

I cant even imagine all the work that went into even getting them ready.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow! Wow! and Wow! Good job girl!!!! One of these days..... I'll have me one of those "Erica" horses!!!


----------



## Nigel (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats again Erica!!

Missing you guys (people and horses) like crazy


----------



## Leeana (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations



:yeah


----------



## Jill (Dec 7, 2009)

Erica --

I love all the pictures, all the horses and especially love the shots with Clem! She's a little YOU!

Big congratulations and hugs,

Jill


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 7, 2009)

As always Erica, your horses are gorgeous!!


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Erica

Congrats on a great year!! Your horses are beautiful!

~Sandy


----------



## Marty (Dec 8, 2009)

I just love love love Jesse James


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on a great season with your beautiful horses


----------



## maranatha minis (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats on the great wins at nationals. I sure hated missing it!! lots of luck next year!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Dec 10, 2009)

Great pictures!!! Congrats on all your wins!


----------



## Erica (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

I haven't had time to get online as much as I used to, but do appreciate them.

All these horses are out and fat, hairy and dirty just being "kids" now......I was ready for a break after the last day of Nationals, but now I'm starting to get ready for spring to get here and to put up the 2010 show horses!


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 15, 2009)

They look gorgeous as usual Erica! Congrats on all the wins, planning on being there next year to see you sweep up in person!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations Erica! Perfect examples of "fit" not being skinny! (a pet peeve of mine) Hope you are enjoying your time off but I know that "itch" to start it all over again.





Carol


----------



## Connie P (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations on a really great year!


----------

